# What size are MES 40" racks?



## dave from mesa (Dec 24, 2009)

Since this smoker seems to be popular am looking to buy one IF I can put a full rack of ribs on it. Haven't gone to see one yet so would like to know before I get real worked up on getting one.
Measured the ribs in the freezer and they were about 18". Will cut a little off the end but am tired of cutting them in half and still not fitting well on my little Brinkman.

TIA


----------



## ronp (Dec 24, 2009)

Just measured mine. 191/2' plenty for a rack.


----------



## dave from mesa (Dec 25, 2009)

thanks ronp
Was really hoping that they would be wide enough.


----------



## kurtsara (Dec 25, 2009)

you can fit two racks of St Louis Style on each rack in the 40" MES


----------



## dave from mesa (Dec 25, 2009)

The more I hear the more I want. Can just barely fit 2 racks on mine now.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Kinda hard to feed more than 4 ppl.


----------



## kurtsara (Dec 25, 2009)

The way I eat, 2 racks would be hard to feed me and the wife.


----------



## dave from mesa (Dec 25, 2009)

Back in my YOUNGER days I could eat a full rack. These days wife and I will cook one rack and have left overs. 1-2 ribs. When we have another couple over I cook 2 racks. Since that is all that will fit on my smoker we can't have more than that at a time. 
Gonna change that tho.


----------



## kurtsara (Dec 26, 2009)

I no I shouldn't eat that much but when I smoke I overeat, it is so darn good it's hard to stop.


As a side note

I have a buddy in Mesa and My mom in Phoenix, Ill be down your way in February


----------

